# lost touchpad on kernel upgrade (2.6.19-r5)

## papapenguin

For some reason I lost my touchpad on an upgrade to 2.6.19-r5...

I re-emerged synaptics and restarted the computer, but that didn't work.

I'm now working on my last working kernel (2.6.18-r6, I think).

Any ideas or known problems with this latest kernel?

Here is my xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "X.org Configured"

        Screen          0  "Screen0"    0               0

        #InputDevice            "Mouse0"        "CorePointer"   "Synaptics"

        InputDevice     "Touchpad"      "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard0"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        #Identifier     "Mouse0"

        #Driver         "Synaptics

        #Driver         "mouse"

        #Option         "Protocol"      "auto"

        #Option         "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        #Identifier     "Mouse0"

        #Driver         "Synaptics

        #Driver         "mouse"

        #Option         "Protocol"      "auto"

        #Option         "Device"        "/dev/mouse"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 6 7"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Identifier      "TouchPad"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseBIOS"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LCDClock"                  # <freq>

        #Option     "ShadowStatus"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtOnly"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TvOn"                      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PAL"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForceInit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "TransparencyKey"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceInit"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisableXVMC"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisableTile"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisableCOB"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BCIforXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DVI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "DmaType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "DmaMode"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   # <i>

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "savage"

        VendorName  "S3 Inc."

        BoardName   "VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

----------

## DirtyHairy

Please post any errors in your Xorg.log (those lines starting with (EE)). Possibly, the device has shifted around between kernels; I have encountered this problem in the past and use a custom udev rule to create a symlink "/dev/input/synaptics" to the appropiate device:

```
KERNEL=="event*", ATTRS{name}=="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad", NAME="input/%k", MODE="0600", SYMLINK+="input/synaptics"

```

(put in some custom rule file - I use "47-synaptics.rules" to keep portage from overwriting it).

----------

## papapenguin

Here is Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux papapenguin 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP Fri Feb 2 19:25:43 PST 2007 i686

Build Date: 16 January 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Feb  3 15:48:03 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/local/share/fonts".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/local/share/fonts").

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/TTF,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3156 card 1071,8381 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b091 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 104c,ac56 card 1800,0000 rev 00 class 06,07,00 hdr 02

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1071,8381 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1071,8381 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1071,8381 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1071,8381 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1071,8381 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1071,8381 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:6: chip 1106,3068 card 1071,8381 rev 80 class 07,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1071,8381 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 5333,8d04 card 1071,8381 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000dfff (0x2000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x05c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x52000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/19, 0x90000000/27, BIOS @ 0x000c0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xa0000000 from 0xa3ffffff to 0x9fffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "savage"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/savage_drv.so

(II) Module savage: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) SAVAGE: driver (version 2.1.1) for S3 Savage chipsets: Savage4,

	Savage3D, Savage3D-MV, Savage2000, Savage/MX-MV, Savage/MX,

	Savage/IX-MV, Savage/IX, ProSavage PM133, ProSavage KM133,

	Twister PN133, Twister KN133, SuperSavage/MX 128, SuperSavage/MX 64,

	SuperSavage/MX 64C, SuperSavage/IX 128, SuperSavage/IX 128,

	SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IX 64, SuperSavage/IXC 64,

	SuperSavage/IXC 64, ProSavage DDR, ProSavage DDR-K

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset ProSavageDDR found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[22] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) SAVAGE(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) SAVAGE(0): RGB weight 565

(==) SAVAGE(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) SAVAGE(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using HW cursor

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using video BIOS to set modes

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 31680 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Garphics Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 0.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chip: id 8d04, "ProSavage DDR-K"

(--) SAVAGE(0): Engine: "ProSavageDDR"

(--) SAVAGE(0): AGP card detected

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP DMA

(==) SAVAGE(0): Will try command and vertex DMA mode

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using 16 MB AGP aperture

(II) SAVAGE(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xe0000000 with size 0x80000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) SAVAGE(0): probed videoram:  32768k

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): No DDC signal

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C bus "I2C bus" initialized.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) SAVAGE(0): I2C device "I2C bus:ddc2" removed.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Detected current MCLK value of 14.318 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): 1024x768 TFT LCD panel detected and active

(--) SAVAGE(0): - Limiting video mode to 1024x768

(--) SAVAGE(0): Found 13 modes at this depth:

    [10e] 320 x 200, 70Hz

    [133] 320 x 240, 72Hz

    [143] 400 x 300, 72Hz

    [153] 512 x 384, 70Hz

    [11d] 640 x 400, 70Hz

    [111] 640 x 480, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 160Hz

    [114] 800 x 600, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz

    [117] 1024 x 768, 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz, 130Hz

    [17a] 1280 x 768, 60Hz

    [14f] 1280 x 960, 60Hz, 85Hz

    [11a] 1280 x 1024, 60Hz, 75Hz, 85Hz, 100Hz

    [13c] 1400 x 1050, 60Hz, 75Hz

    [122] 1600 x 1200, 60Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Clock range:  10.00 to 250.00 MHz

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x350 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 320x175 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11d at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10e at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 720x400 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 360x200 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x432 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 640x512 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 896x672 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 928x696 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 832x624 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (no mode of this name)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 416x312 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 576x384 54Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 59Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 700x525 74Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (exceeds panel dimensions)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 800x512 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): No suitable BIOS mode found for 960x720 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (no mode of this name)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 60Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 75Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 114 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 75Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 111 at 60Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 11d at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 153 at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 143 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 133 at 72Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 10e at 70Hz.

(--) SAVAGE(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) SAVAGE(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (I)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "1024x768"   44.90  1024 1032 1208 1264  768 768 776 817 interlace +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.6 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "512x384"   22.45  512 516 604 632  384 384 388 409 interlace doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) SAVAGE(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync +vsync

(==) SAVAGE(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MS[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf0000100 - 0xf00001ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xf00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[9] -1	0	0x98000000 - 0x9800ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0x90000000 - 0x97ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xe007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e300 - 0x0000e3ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e200 - 0x0000e2ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e100 - 0x0000e1ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00001300 - 0x0000131f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001200 - 0x0000121f (0x20) IX[B]

	[23] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[24] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) SAVAGE(0): initializing int10

(II) SAVAGE(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 31680 kB

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Garphics Incorporated.

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 3.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 0.0

(--) SAVAGE(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0x90000000 with size 0x2000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0x90000000,0x2000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0x92000000, size: 0x5000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Splitting WC range: base: 0x94000000, size: 0x3000000

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0x96000000,0x1000000)

(==) SAVAGE(0): Write-combining range (0x94000000,0x3000000)

(WW) SAVAGE(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0x92000000,0x5000000)

(II) SAVAGE(0): map aperture:0xb09fc000

(II) SAVAGE(0): 4740 kB of Videoram needed for 3D; 32768 kB of Videoram available

(II) SAVAGE(0): Sufficient Videoram available for 3D

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] bpp: 16 depth: 16

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Sarea 2200+284: 2484

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "savage" driver

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] created "savage" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf900c000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf900c000 to 0xb09fa000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x90000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000201 [AGP 0x1106/0x3156; Card 0x5333/0x8d04]

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] 16384 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] command DMA handle = 0xa0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [agp] agpTextures handle = 0xa0100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] aperture handle = 0x92000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Enabling ShadowStatus for DRI.

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status handle = 0x36a2f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [drm] Status page mapped at 0xb09f9000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(**) SAVAGE(0): DRI is enabled

(--) SAVAGE(0): Chose mode 117 at 85Hz.

(II) SAVAGE(0): virtualX:1024,virtualY:768

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:16,tiledwidthBytes:2048,tiledBufferSize:1572864 

(II) SAVAGE(0): bpp:16,widthBytes:2048,BufferSize:1572864 

(II) SAVAGE(0): videoRambytes:0x02000000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x0195f000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureSize:0x0195f000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): textureOffset:0x00680000 

(II) SAVAGE(0): depthOffset:0x00500000,depthPitch:2048

(II) SAVAGE(0): backOffset:0x00380000,backPitch:2048

(II) SAVAGE(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,1791)

(II) SAVAGE(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 1023

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved back buffer at offset 0x380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved depth buffer at offset 0x500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Reserved 25980 kb for textures at offset 0x680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		28 128x128 slots

		7 256x256 slots

(==) SAVAGE(0): Backing store disabled

(II) SAVAGE(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) SAVAGE(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRIServer:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	reserved_map_agpstart:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	reserved_map_idx:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	sarea_priv_offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	chipset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	sgram:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	frontbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	frontPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	backbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	backOffset:0x00380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	backPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	depthbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	depthOffset:0x00500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	depthPitch:0x00000800

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	textureOffset:0x00680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	textureSize:0x0195f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	textureSize:0x0195f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	logTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agp:handle:0x00000001

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agp:offset:0x01000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agp:size:0x01000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agp:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	registers:handle:0xe0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	registers:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	registers:size:0x00080000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	registers:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	status:handle:0x36a2f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	status:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	status:size:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	status:map:0xb09f9000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpTextures:handle:0xa0100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpTextures:offset:0x00100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpTextures:size:0x00f00000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	apgTextures:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	cmdDma:handle:0xa0000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	cmdDma:offset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	cmdDma:size:0x00100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	cmdDma:map:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]pSAVAGEDRI:

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	chipset:0x00000006

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	width:0x00000400

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	height:0x00000300

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	mem:0x02000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	cpp:2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	zpp:2

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpMode:1

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	bufferSize:65536

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	frontbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	frontOffset:0x00000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	backbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	backOffset:0x00380000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	depthbufferSize:0x00180000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	depthOffset:0x00500000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	textureOffset:0x00680000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	textureSize:0x01800000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	logTextureGranularity:0x00000015

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpTextureHandle:0xa0100000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	agpTextureSize:0x00f00000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	logAgpTextureGranularity:0x00000014

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	apertureHandle:0x92000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	apertureSize:0x05000000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	aperturePitch:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	statusHandle:0x36a2f000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	statusSize:0x00001000

(II) SAVAGE(0): [junkers]	sarea_priv_offset:0x00000898

(II) SAVAGE(0): Direct rendering enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x22

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/savage_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 13 nodes)

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

----------

## pescatore

Look at this

```

Here is my xorg.conf 

Section "ServerLayout" 

Identifier "X.org Configured" 

Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0 

#InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer" "Synaptics"
```

```
 Here is Xorg.0.log

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
```

if you uncomment first one, i think that the second one and your problem dissappear.

----------

## DirtyHairy

```
Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 13 nodes)

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad" 
```

Seems that is your problem --- the synaptics driver can't find the correct device node. The udev rule abouve should give you a symlink to the correct device; alternatively you can take a look at /sys/class/input/event*/device/protocol ; the correct event device should have "SynPS/2" there... Since the touchpad is set to "AlwaysCore", there should be no problem with your xorg.conf...

----------

## papapenguin

Unfortunately, I uncommented out the line, and it didn't solve the problem.  I'm currently using a USB mouse.  Here is the relevant section of my new xorg.log:

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 12 nodes)

(EE) xf86OpenSerial: No Device specified.

Synaptics driver unable to open device

(EE) PreInit failed for input device "Touchpad"

(II) UnloadModule: "synaptics"

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+us" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

----------

